# Reusing pavers and base material



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Option A, is the way I do it.

Too much sand won't compact, and will be loose enough that the pavers eventually sink in in places.

Compacted well the gravel supports the sand better, and the final compaction of pavers and all should be done with a carpet on the plate to keep from breaking any pavers, and should not be forceful enough to drive them deeper.

So be gentle on the final compaction.

ED


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Whether you use method A or B, I have found that the base material can be compacted quite nicely by using water via a sprinkler a couple of times a day over several days to reach an acceptable degree of compaction. Sand or Gravel doesn't matter.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Mason sand or bank sand can be compacted with water as it's a very fine sand, the bedding sand should be #2 torpedo or the same sand thats used for a concrete mix.


----------

